# Old Kohler Generator Replacement



## Nack67 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello,

I have a hunting cabin in the U.P. of Michigan that sees about 6 or 7 weeks of usage throughout the year (It's very far away). The cabin is located on private land with no electricity way out in the sticks. I have a 500 lb propane tank on site and have a generator house that houses a Kohler 12RY62 (see attached picture and manual Here: http://www.sailing.com.br/loja/manual/17e22op.pdf). The generator is operated remotely via a switch inside the cabin that powers light bulbs, a water pump, and electrical sockets. Everything else is operated by propane (fridge, stove, furnace, water heater, etc). I usually run the generator no more than 20% of the day when I am at the cabin for the week.

The generator is starting to fail and become unreliable. I am looking to replace it with a new one, but have no idea what the best generator for my usage would be. Could any of you point me in the right direction?

Thank You!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

First, you should check what your actual amperage requirements are. That Kohler seems like overkill for what you've listed for load. Once your load requirements are known, it should be easy to suggest a good solution. Is the water pump 240V or only 120V?


----------



## Nack67 (Dec 2, 2019)

The water pump is 120V. I believe that when everything is on, I don't go much higher than 15A.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks like you could replace the 9KW machine with a 3800W and only be using about half of it's capacity (120X15=1800W). The additional capacity would be good as the pump does have a higher starting current than steady state running.

There are a lot of "dual-fuel" (Gas or Propane) units available with battery start, assuming you want to keep that feature. If you want something that just uses propane, you're looking at a bigger unit which may be how you ended up with the 9KW. Here's one I grabbed at random at Amazon, good reviews, adequate size, and I know folks who have Champion and like them. Again, there's a lot of these available from different manufacturer's which one is "better?" Other than cost as a quality indicator, I'll leave that to someone else to comment on.

https://www.amazon.com/Champion-3800-Watt-Portable-Generator-Electric/dp/B00VFDJGCE/ref=sr_1_4?hvadid=78340272432354&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=c&hvqmt=b&keywords=champion+power+equipment+3500w+%2F+4375w+dual+fuel+generator&qid=1575507854&sr=8-4 

Whatever you end up with, take pictures of your propane connection to the existing unit and visit your local propane supplier to assure you have the right fittings, regulator, etc. I used to travel several hours up into Canada to a fishing camp and recall traveling a few hours back to "civilization" for a fitting. 

Good luck,

Ev


----------



## HarryN (Jun 2, 2018)

If you are the primary user of the cabin and (maybe) have a pickup truck, what about just mounting a generator in the truck bed?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nack67 said:


> The water pump is 120V. I believe that when everything is on, I don't go much higher than 15A.


 So, if all you need is 15A-20A of 120V and run on propane, a small Onan RV generator would work great. I have a 2800W KV gas unit at my island cottage (the LP version is 2500W https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cummins-On...698206?hash=item365913b6de:g:Y3AAAOSwyWFd5rIf), but a 3600-5000W unit would give you plenty of overhead with reasonable fuel economy.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cummins-On...714209&hash=item365913940e:g:igAAAOSwt8Jd5q4K
https://www.ebay.com/itm/used-Onan-...783088?hash=item214acbadf0:g:j08AAOSwz5hb0fyC


----------



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

I have a Champion 3500/4000 with remote start and it starts and runs with no problems. I use it in a similar remote location and it has served me well for about 6 years now. Does not have 220V however but I don't have a requirement for that. Not sure if your propane comment was for the gen fuel or not. I'm running the Champion on auto gas.


----------



## miloaksrider (Sep 22, 2020)

I have an 800 Sq ft remote cabin. Have 4000 watt Honda but use a Honda eu2000 90 pecent of the time. Have to pull start it at sunset but kill it remotely (added leads off the ignition switch and ran some phone wire to momentary switch). Have had cabin for 20 years now. Ran a Honda ex1000 up until this year (much heavier and louder the eu2000 and smokes but still running). Honda all the way.


----------



## Ladd of the north (Feb 26, 2021)

miloaksrider said:


> I have an 800 Sq ft remote cabin. Have 4000 watt Honda but use a Honda eu2000 90 pecent of the time. Have to pull start it at sunset but kill it remotely (added leads off the ignition switch and ran some phone wire to momentary switch). Have had cabin for 20 years now. Ran a Honda ex1000 up until this year (much heavier and louder the eu2000 and smokes but still running). Honda all the way.





Nack67 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a hunting cabin in the U.P. of Michigan that sees about 6 or 7 weeks of usage throughout the year (It's very far away). The cabin is located on private land with no electricity way out in the sticks. I have a 500 lb propane tank on site and have a generator house that houses a Kohler 12RY62 (see attached picture and manual Here: http://www.sailing.com.br/loja/manual/17e22op.pdf). The generator is operated remotely via a switch inside the cabin that powers light bulbs, a water pump, and electrical sockets. Everything else is operated by propane (fridge, stove, furnace, water heater, etc). I usually run the generator no more than 20% of the day when I am at the cabin for the week.
> 
> ...


----------

